# Is it ok to carpet over laminate flooring?



## pekie (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope someone can help me out with my query... my boyfriend and i are moving into a flat with laminate flooring throughout the rooms but we want to change it to carpet. my boyfriend wants to just carpet over the laminate flooring as it saves the hassle of removing and the laminate can be like a underlay for the carpet. While i don't think it will work as for one.. you will not be able to open the door as the floor is raised up more due to the carpets.. its on laminate flooring so there wont be any grip on the carpet and that will make it move. Also the laminate flooring kind of squeaks at certain places and uneven just now so i feel like your covering up the problem.

so is it ok? i rather spend the effort of removing the laminates just now than in the future once the carpet are fitted and costing more money than it should.

Thanks


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Floating?


----------



## pekie (Feb 20, 2010)

yeh it is floating laminate


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I can't think of any way you could carpet over it. I would think even a rubber or Kangaback would wrinkle. And I know you can't stretch-in carpet on a floating floor.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

People in this situation usually compromise by getting area rugs or orientals just the right size but that let the doors swing freely. 

By putting in wall-to-wall carpeting, you'll be using tack strips all around the perimeter (leaving ugly holes in the laminate) and underpadding, accounting for about 1/2" height difference depending on the carpet. 

What have you got underneath the laminate? concrete?


----------



## pekie (Feb 20, 2010)

on the home report for the flat it said this 
"Floors are of suspended timber construction overlaid in chipboard." 

so i think the laminate must have an underlay underneath it and then the chipboard


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

If you put tackstrip on the laminate and stretched the carpet the laminate would buckle.


----------



## pekie (Feb 20, 2010)

ah i see... i will let my boyfriend that it would be best to remove the laminate flooring first.


----------

